

An ounce of loyalty is better than a pound of cleverness - nsimpson
http://fridayreflections.typepad.com/weblog/2007/11/an-ounce-of-loy.html

======
ph0rque
Sure, it was all well and good for Genghis Khan, but when we discuss the
modern employer/employee, the loyalty expected is a bit one-sided. The
employee is supposed to work as much overtime as the company wants, yet the
company can fire/lay off the employee with nary a warning. Where's the loyalty
in that?

~~~
davidw
I agree completely, but I don't think that that loyalty can or should come
from legislation. It's got to come from the culture of the company, perhaps
with contracts to back it up.

I think these days, most people of my generation don't really think much of
the idea of loyalty from or too a company, which, for some people, careers,
and companies, is probably damaging in the long run.

------
nsimpson
In the context of starting a company, this is pretty wise advice.

Do you hire people who are brilliant but ethically questionable (and might
stab you in the back one day for an advantage), or do you hire people who are
merely great ... but will stay and struggle with you when the inevitable hard
times come?

